# How to get rid of "RX decryption attempted" message?



## oh2emd (Nov 28, 2016)

EDIT: now wifi it's broken.. Broadcom BCM 4312


```
bwn0: ucode fw: ucode15
bwn0: firmware version (rev 478 patch 104 date 0x8701 time 0x657)
```


----------



## oh2emd (Nov 28, 2016)

I removed line

```
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
```
from /boot/loader.conf

now message is gone. 

What is missing?:
/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load = “YES”
wlan_tkip_load = “YES”
wlan_ccmp_load = “YES”
```


----------

